# Vivarium for a Tarantula?



## SneakySnake (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi, i have a small unoccupied vivarium and i was just wondering is it suitable to house a tarantula, the measurements of the viv are as follows:
Height: 15"
Depth: 15"
Length: 18"

It has sliding doors as it was originally used to house a baby snake which has now grown and moved on to a bigger viv (don't know if this helps)
Please help  thanks!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm guessing the doors are on the front and the rest is opaque?

Ideally, 15" height is a bit high for most terrestrial spiders. You'd likely have to fill the enclosure half-way up or more with substrate to avoid injury through falling and with doors on the front, this becomes an issue.

A terrestrial doesn't have the same problems, of course, but then requires far higher ventilation than a viv can grant. 

I can't guarantee it's not suitable without seeing pics, but unfortunately, it doesn't sound it... :S

Sorry...


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

an adult Acanthoscurria geniculata or Theraphosa blondi would be ok in that size. If you do some research into viv decors from pics you would have a lovely display from either of theses T's


----------



## inked86 (Feb 18, 2009)

hey there you could go for something like a Pink toe Tarantula (Avicularia avicularia) as I house mine in a 24x15x15 it has sliding doors at the front. I have 3 in mine and there all doing fine.:2thumb:


----------



## SneakySnake (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice, i will be cautious about the height though  thanks for the advice, and if i do decide to fill more than half way don't certain tarantulas burrow? can't it get out like that? Also do you think it would be a good idea to drill tiny, tiny holes in the viv for more ventilation, will this make it suitable? Thanks!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, drill holes for ventilation and most Ts do indeed burrow. It won't burrow through the wood, but this was my point.

If the door on the front covers the entire front, then you're not going to be able to put in enough substrate as when you open the doors it will come pouring out.

Personally, I don't find the standard wooden reptile vivarium appropriate for spider keeping, but I know many do. I'm a stickler for naturalistic enclosures so I give the spider all I can, I find that wooden vivs need more ventilation and substrate.

For a chilean rose, it'd be fine.

As for a T.blondi, that container would be a bit small as it gets older. At 8" legspan it would be beginning to cramp the spider a little. Also, T.blondi are burrowers. If you can't supply at least 6" deep substrate for them in there, then don't get one.
A.geniculata is also a burrower.

Suggestions for a spider with little substrate:
Chilean Rose (G.rosea)
Costa Rican Zebra (A.seemani)


----------



## SneakySnake (Jun 3, 2007)

cool thanks!


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Although my A genic like to move substrate around, its never burrowed and rarely uses its hide :whistling2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Complete waste. Dont bother. Keep the viv for something that needs it.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Arcanthoscurria geniculata and Aphonopelma seemanni are renowned for this kind of action. They tend to do a lot of modification with no real goal in mind. I've watched an A.seemanni flips its water bowl over and burrow in the corner of the tank, only to get bored and sit on a rock for a bit, to burrow elsewhere a little then fill the holes back in.

In the wild, they do excavate good burrows, but I guess in captivity we've yet to establish the delicate substratum balance they require to burry themselves properly.

Even the great Stanley Schultz has commented on this behavior.


----------

